# Site General > Off-topic Cafe > Games >  Twisted Wishes

## Ax01

ok i just completed a long exhaustive search to see if this game already exists on this forum. i didn't see it, so imma start it here and now...

simple game: make a wish and the next person grants it but puts a twist or spin on it. for example...

*Person A*: i wish for a pizza.

*Person B*: your wish is granted but it's a Totino's frozen pizza.

i wish for a new car!

*Person C*: ok but your new car only works in reverse.

i really wish for 1 million dollars!

_and so on and so forth.
_

so let's see what u wish for and see how it gets twisted!   :Twisted:   i'll start...

I Wish for a New iPhone.

 :Smile:

----------

_Awesomethepossum_ (09-03-2019)

----------


## Bogertophis

This reminds me of the hilarious 1968 movie "Bedazzled" with Dudley Moore & Peter Cook.    :Very Happy:   Talk about "be careful what you wish for"!

"The story is a free remake of the Faust legend, in which a short-order cook (Moore) falls hopelessly in love with a waitress (Eleanor Bron). He sells his soul to the devil (Cook) hoping to win the girl with the seven wishes. Cook and Moore, who wrote or improvised most of the film, break the story up into seven wish elements, plus in-between scenes..."

Anyway, too bad your new iPhone just fell into the toilet!   :ROFL: 

I want our town pool to be heated & covered so I could swim laps year-round.  -It just closed for the season- :Tears:

----------


## Awesomethepossum

> I want our town pool to be heated & covered so I could swim laps year-round.  -It just closed for the season-


Okay...but it's loaded with leeches  :Snake: 



I wish I knew how to play the guitar.

----------

*Bogertophis* (09-03-2019)

----------


## sur3fir3

I grant your guitar wish, but you can only play mary has a little lamb

I wish for a new computer

----------

_Awesomethepossum_ (09-03-2019)

----------


## PitOnTheProwl

Is there really a point to trying to turn a REPTILE forum into a freaking game show page?

----------

*Bogertophis* (09-03-2019)

----------


## Skyrivers

> Is there really a point to trying to turn a REPTILE forum into a freaking game show page?


 Wish granted but a giant reticulated python eats game show host.

I wish to for a car/plane/sub.

----------


## Valyndris

You now have a non functional car/plane/sub hybrid

I wish for this winter not to get any colder than -20 Celsius (-4 Fahrenheit)

----------


## Zincubus

Sooooo .. what  are we allowed to put in the off - topic section ??


Are there any other things that are off limits ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

----------

*Bogertophis* (09-04-2019)

----------


## sur3fir3

I grant your winter wish, but unfortunately winter is no longer winter the temperature doesn't drop below 90F


I wish The government was honest.

----------

*Bogertophis* (09-04-2019)

----------


## Craiga 01453

> I wish The government was honest.


NOBODY can grant that wish!!! Hahaha!!

----------


## Bogertophis

> ...I wish The government was honest.


Borrowing the same answer as already given in post #3:  "Okay...but it's loaded with leeches  :Snake:  "    :ROFL:  

I wish the Amazon & other national parks (the world over) were respected & preserved, not burned, fracked or mined & no animals hunted or abused... :Wag of the finger:

----------


## Ax01

> I wish the Amazon & other national parks (the world over) were respected & preserved, not burned, fracked or mined & no animals hunted or abused...


ok your wish is granted but it's at the cost of humankind. yep, all of humankind leaves Earth to colonize Mars.

i wish i had the forum shield/ninja mode.

----------


## Valyndris

not sure what that is but your wish is granted but you are now banned from the forum except for Mondays

I wish for my ball python Crowley to live exactly as long as I do.

----------

